

Ask HN: How frequently you visit HN? - sk2code

I visit the site every couple of hours. HN has saved me a lot of time as instead of going on various blogs and sites I can get the all the relevant information here in one place.<p>How about you?
======
kfullert
I always have the Newest page loaded, it probably gets refreshed every 1-2
hours when I take a break from what I'm working on between 8am and 10pm GMT :)

------
needleme
Always. I've discovered a new world in here, full of interesting things, help
and great people. Thank you HN.

------
fk6
I visit the site 3-4 times in a day. I agree with you that HN is full of lots
of awesome information.

